# broken down in Spain, sympathy required!



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

OK its only a split exhaust, and not terminal but van is RHD and the part is in Madrid (exhaust goes other side). BUT its fiesta here so the part won't arrive for a week etc etc. We're stuck. We speak good Spanish but a week without the van is not perfect. Anyway, been to the beach and coruna is a great place to be stuck but I'd rather be in the van in the country with the dog! Poor thing in the city!! Tell me that worse things have happened to you!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Please find attached lots of sympathy...

Are you able to sleep in the van or are you in a hotel ?

We've not ( fingers xed/ touch wood, ) had anything so serious though we did have the immobiliser lock us up in the car park of Otley Waitrose on our way to a family wedding in north Yorkshire.

Waitrose could not have been more helpful. We spent the night in the tractor parking area of the shop( seriously !) and they allowed us free use of their phone, toilets, water point, staff coffee shop and made sure that we were safe by encouraging their night watchman to patrol near us and making sure staff working overnight parked elsewhere and did not wake us.

Next day a long low loader took us all to Ripon and eventually it was unjammed and we made it to the wedding.

Hope you're sorted soon and can make the most of the diversion.

G


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

¡ Que lástima !


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I had a mirror image problem to yours.

My Burstner 747 is RHD but has a LHD exhaust fitted. It fell apart up the West coast of Scotland in March.

Problem 1. They are virtually impossible to get in the UK.

Problem 2. You have to remortgage your house to afford one.

Luckily I was still mobile (if a bit noisy after a bodge) and got home OK. After thinking the problem through and bearing in mind that I will be keeping the van long term, I had it altered to suit a RHD exhaust.

It cost £60 for a local HGV garage to modify the exhaust brackets and fit an exhaust that I bought myself. By my calculations, I can fit 3 RHD exhausts for the price of a LHD one. Another big plus is availability


----------

